# Caesars Creek Muskie



## MuskieHunter43 (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone been fishing Caesars for Muskie ? Just wondering whats been going on at the lake have not fished it for a couple years . Before i stoped i was catching some nice ones in the mid 40'''s .


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

A buddy of mine got about a 40"er last night there vertical jigging large plastics at 15' in 30' of water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

I have fished the timber a few times this year and haven't seen much. If you have any luck post some pics.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i believe that Legendkiller frequently fishes for muskie at CC. shoot him a PM or maybe he will post in here.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> i believe that Legendkiller frequently fishes for muskie at CC. shoot him a PM or maybe he will post in here.


Hmmmm, maybe if you had a wrastling question but that's a big maybe.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I fish exclusively for musky and fish CC one to two times a week weather permitting. CC musky fishing has been slow this spring. Muskies are feeding and some are being caught but its been tough. I fished it Tuesday from 7am to 5pm and saw one musky and he was more interested in the big shad he was chasing than anything I had to offer. Chased it around for a while but lost it. I've noticed that when the sun is up, muskies are hard to find.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

co-angler said:


> Hmmmm, maybe if you had a wrastling question but that's a big maybe.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You got a problem bro?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> You got a problem bro?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh no.Here we go again .....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hahaaaa


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieHunter43 (May 12, 2013)

I agree , The lake can get very clear and with High Sun and Little wind to work with it can make locating them frustrating at times . Most of my success at Caesars has been when the wind is blowing pretty good . I never have done real well in the spring on Caesars or Cave Run . But do very well in the fall on both lakes . Thanks for Info everyone . I will be on the Lake this coming week fishing into the evening .


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Is the water clear enough for submerged weed growth or other types of weed beds?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is very little weeds on CC. The lake water temps are very high. Too high for muskies to survive. Most SOMA56 members don't fish the lake for muskies this time of year where the temps are above 80.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Chanches are if you catch Muskies now they won't be around this Fall.Ol'Bassman can verify that.I think Fall is the best time to catch Big Muskies anyway.Weather is nice and nobody around.And they are feeding up.Haven't heard from LK lately.He's probably waiting for Fall as well.
Speaking of Wrastling,I saw Macho Man Savage steal the Urn from Paul Bearer and knock him out with it at Hara Arena some years ago.It was great!!



Roscoe


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Ol'Bassman said:


> There is very little weeds on CC. The lake water temps are very high. Too high for muskies to survive. Most SOMA56 members don't fish the lake for muskies this time of year where the temps are above 80.


Liar Liar pants on fire. That was funny though almost had me.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

After the t-storms went through last week the water temps around Walker Island were 78, according to my ancient mercury thermometer. Muskie were busting the topwater at night off the campground dock.

Roscoe, you know if that were true the bass fishermen would have killed them off years ago. I know it's not considered good form to target muskie in hot weather but accidental catches would have wiped them out a long time ago if that were true.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you catch any of those Muskies that were hitting topwater?
Your are correct.The Bass fishermen do catch or break off some Muskies and probably a good deal of them perish.But I think they stock enough to allow for some of that that.That is a true story!



Roscoe


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Caesars sucks... my advice is to pursue muskie elsewhere, where there is a higher success rate. 

Viva La Lake St. Clair!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

East Fork is loaded with them, and there gettin big fast. Tons of 35 to 40 inch fish that have never seen a big musky sized lure.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Did you catch any of those Muskies that were hitting topwater?
> Your are correct.The Bass fishermen do catch or break off some Muskies and probably a good deal of them perish.But I think they stock enough to allow for some of that that.That is a true story!


No doubt about that. 

I was jigging fir crappie off the dock hoping they would leave me alone.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Went Sunday for a little bass fishing but just caught this little one on a crankbait.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Go to the Lounge to see a World Record Musky.64"x30"=72lbs.What an old fish!!Nothing around here like that!



Roscoe


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Chanches are if you catch Muskies now they won't be around this Fall.Ol'Bassman can verify that.I think Fall is the best time to catch Big Muskies anyway.Weather is nice and nobody around.And they are feeding up.Haven't heard from LK lately.He's probably waiting for Fall as well.
> Speaking of Wrastling,I saw Macho Man Savage steal the Urn from Paul Bearer and knock him out with it at Hara Arena some years ago.It was great!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Roscoe. I was there for that too. Ultimate Warrior picked up Macho Man & Warrior Pressed him over the top rope.



This time of year you should just keep them anyways.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea,but up comes the Undertaker from his coffin and is pi$$ed and kicks A$$ including the U.W.and all others.You were there you saw it.Good entertainment.



Roscoe


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Imalt you are worth a response.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Imalt you are worth a response.


Truth hurts I guess. See you out there when it warms up

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pike n taters, yum


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are really interested in catching muskies, you stand a far better chance of catching them on Lake St. Clair than CC. My latest Michigan fishing report says that LSC is producing some big muskies right now. CC is not that great of a musky lake. It only took me 4 year to catch my first musky trolling on CC with over 150 hrs. logged trolling. You may get lucky but 90% of the time, you will be skunked. I am strictly a C&R musky fisherman. Last year I lost a nice fish due to the warm water and have since stopped fishing for muskies when the water temps exceed 80. This time of year I target saugeye on CC lake.


----------

